# Sophie Rolls Down A Hill



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's an odd English Bulldog - Sophie likes to roll downhill!






Sophie's human says that the first time Sophie rolled down the hill, she was terrified that her pup had hurt herself. But then Sophie stood back up, climbed up the hill and repeated her rolling-stone performance 4 more times, seeming to enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Bee (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Phil, I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Here's an odd English Bulldog - Sophie likes to roll downhill!
> 
> Sophie's human says that the first time Sophie rolled down the hill, she was terrified that her pup had hurt herself. But then Sophie stood back up, climbed up the hill and repeated her rolling-stone performance 4 more times, seeming to enjoy it immensely.



Ohmygosh, that is the cutest thing!!  Big hugs Sophie!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ohmygosh, that is the cutest thing!!  Big hugs Sophie!!



I figured I could lighten your mood if I rolled you a puppy or two ...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2014)

Never got any moss on her.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Never got any moss on her.



If she got a chill while she was doing it, would she have a

*sniff* *Achoo!*

 - Moss code?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

That is theeeeee cutest lil pug, I think it's a pug  Yeah, you always brighten my day Phil, LOL!  How about a vid of you rolling down a hill, artytime:Let's get this party started!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That is theeeeee cutest lil pug, I think it's a pug  Yeah, you always brighten my day Phil, LOL!  How about a vid of you rolling down a hill, artytime:Let's get this party started!!



No, that would be frivolous, and I NEVER do anything frivolous ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> No, that would be frivolous, and I NEVER do anything frivolous ...



if I sent you a cute, doggy sweater like that would'ya do'it, I understand if you want to be dressed for the occasion


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> if I sent you a cute, doggy sweater like that would'ya do'it, I understand if you want to be dressed for the occasion



Oh, sure, that's _totally_ different! As long as I can squeeze my head and four legs through it we'll be good to go.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, sure, that's _totally_ different! As long as I can squeeze my head and four legs through it we'll be good to go.



Ok, so that's gonna be a problem, I'm gonna need a bigger ball of yarn, but *I'll be back*!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 19, 2014)

*That was so funny Phil you could see he was having a great deal of fun*


----------

